# Back to Basics food review



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

I recently purchased a 30 lb. bag of Back to Basics Turkey formula from Pet Supplies Plus for my three dogs, a border collie, a shih tzu, and a lab mix. Transitioned them from Orijen Adult Dog Food (best food I have tried thus far) in the normal manner, and I have to say the results were not good.

This is the only food I have ever returned to a store . While I know this is a highly rated food and I had no problem with the ingredients, after a few days all three developed a heavy, viscous seepage from their eyes, and my elderly collie seemedvery lethargic with an agitated cough (the cough may be unrelated). The others seemed to lose energy as well and I noticed a marked increase in shedding from my Lab mix, who does not shed much.

At first I thought they might simply be sick however as my sister's mutt had to stay over and after three meals developed the exact same symptoms, I knew the food had to go. I'm not normally a person to bash a product, and as a rule I generally believe that you get what you pay for. Back to Basics is not a food I would recommend to anyone, based upon this experience.

Pet Supplies Plus was awesome, gave me full credit for the bag, and I switched them to Canidae Pure Sea with no transition. Symptoms cleared up within days, though the excessive shedding continued for about a week.

Has anyone else had a negative experience with this brand?


----------



## ALMAinWONDERLAND (Feb 11, 2012)

Holy crap that sounds horrible o_o I havent tried that brand, I make my dog's food. But now I'll tell my friends with pets to avoid this! Im glad the dogs are better now


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

ALMAinWONDERLAND said:


> Holy crap that sounds horrible o_o I havent tried that brand, *I make my dog's food*. But now I'll tell my friends with pets to avoid this! Im glad the dogs are better now


Not to be rude, but from reading your posts I would not consider that making your dogs food. You are giving him human scraps like chicken, rice, nuts, fish, and NOT in the proper amounts. Unless you feed a commercial diet you MUST feed a raw diet with the proper ratios. 80% muscle meat, 10% raw bones, 5% liver, 5% other organs like lungs, kidney, etc. The "diet" you are "making" your dog will eventually kill her. Nuts are extremely toxic to dogs.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Hate you had a bad experience--but thanks for sharing it. I've not personally used it but always appreciate hearing other experiences so that I can be cautious. 

The name gets me every time...I always want to think it's the Blue Buffalo Basics first. :/


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up- i've been curious about trying this brand and including it into my rotational mix. I've heard 1 good review and now one bad one so I'm not sure I will bother with it for the price.


----------



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

The weird thing for me and what prompted me to write the review was that it affected not one but four dogs of distinctly different breeds in a similarly negative way. People here have been very instrumental in my learning about different breeds, training techniques, and diet information for my mutts and I just figured a heads up was in order.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

FuSchniken said:


> The weird thing for me and what prompted me to write the review was that it affected not one but four dogs of distinctly different breeds in a similarly negative way. People here have been very instrumental in my learning about different breeds, training techniques, and diet information for my mutts and I just figured a heads up was in order.


It seems like you got a bad batch or something. Was it just that one bag that you tried?


----------



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

Yes it was just the one bag, and I was honestly hesitant to write the review in the first place as I thought maybe my dogs were just ill but the evidence points towards the food being the culprit. I asked the people at the store if anyone else had a similar problem and was told no but that very few people bought that particular brand (food was NOT expired).

Maybe it was a bad bag or batch of food, maybe not, but as my dogs don't have food allergies and their reactions were rather severe for such short exposure I have no desire to try it again, and am thankful I didn't just make em tough it out. Thinking about contacting the company and seeing how their customer service is.

On a side note, sister's pup is staying with me again and no transition from Purina One to Canidae Pure makes for some RAUNCHY gas. Thankfully she's a little dog. Gonna give her an egg tomorrow =)


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

FuSchniken said:


> Yes it was just the one bag, and I was honestly hesitant to write the review in the first place as I thought maybe my dogs were just ill but the evidence points towards the food being the culprit. I asked the people at the store if anyone else had a similar problem and was told no but that very few people bought that particular brand (food was NOT expired).
> 
> Maybe it was a bad bag or batch of food, maybe not, but as my dogs don't have food allergies and their reactions were rather severe for such short exposure I have no desire to try it again, and am thankful I didn't just make em tough it out. Thinking about contacting the company and seeing how their customer service is.
> 
> On a side note, sister's pup is staying with me again and no transition from Purina One to Canidae Pure makes for some RAUNCHY gas. Thankfully she's a little dog. Gonna give her an egg tomorrow =)


With the experience you had, I wouldn't have given a second bag a chance either! Too many good foods out there to even bother/risk it. 

I'm still glad you shared your experience. You never know and it's good to have a heads up.  Let us know if you talk to their customer service.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

Lol weird, I said that exact thing a few posts up.


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

Here is a video from a retired vet tech that had just the opposite response. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af0C_YAo10g


----------

